# Apple aktualisiert Webbrowser Safari



## Newsfeed (10 März 2011)

Die neue Version 5.0.4 des Webkit-Browsers bringt vor allem Stabilitäts- und Kompatibiliätsverbesserungen – und zahlreiche sicherheitsrelevante Bugfixes.

Weiterlesen...


----------

